# hi



## JohnnyDaWerm (Jan 6, 2011)

New here doing what noob guys do and giving my silly intro post 

Glad to be here and looking forward to meeting some cool people.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome, now where is the Naples you are from? Italy, Florida, California.... etc.?


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

Good Day John, you'll find a heep of info on this site and alot of good people. A bit quiet now but gets busier with postings. Welcome


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Whats the story? What kind of camping you do mostly?


----------

